

Javascript up to speed  - countessa
http://vimeo.com/47483575

======
poissonpie
Nice - I was watching this yesterday as it happens. Rob does a nice job with
this one I though. Seems like he is aiming at the .NET community though, and
with the hoo-ha about win 8 and metro style apps, can't say I blame him -
there will, I think, be a massive market for bringing .net developers kicking
and screaming into the HTML5/Javascript future. I work with quite a few of
them and it's almost as if jQuery, node, backbone etc has passed them by.

